# Spiele für zwei (Paare) - kein Koop/Splitscreen



## teachmeluv (5. Oktober 2015)

*Spiele für zwei (Paare) - kein Koop/Splitscreen*

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe, mein Anliegen wird nicht missverstanden 

Ich selber bin begeisterter Spieler auf den Plattformen PC sowie Android. Leider sieht meine bessere Hälfte das nicht immer so gerne, dennoch akzeptiert sie es. Ich würde dieses Hobby doch gerne mit ihr teilen, aber nicht auf dem klassischen Wege des Koop/Splitscreen/Multiplayer auf zwei Geräten.
Da ich selber eher Spiele bevorzuge, die eine gute Story bieten und daher mehr als Erlebnis zu sehen sind (Beispiele Assassins Creed, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect Reihe etc), könnte man sowas vielleicht als Alternative zu einem Film/Serienabend zusammen machen. Ich habe sie daher gefragt, ob sie das nicht auch mal mitspielen möchte. Aber das würde ich nicht auf dem klassischen Wege gestalten.

Meine Vorstellung anhand eines aktuellen Beispieles:

Das Spiel "Until Dawn" (leider nur auf PS4 verfügbar) bietet meiner Ansicht nach die Möglichkeit, gemeinsam vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen und das Spiel zusammen zu 'erleben'. Das Spiel ist ja mehr als interaktiver Film zu betrachten, welcher von deinen Entscheidungen abhängig weiter verläuft. Das geht auch wunderbar ohne einen zweiten Controller bzw. ohne dass sich der Partner/"Mitspieler" dabei völlig passiv fühlt. 

Nun die Frage an die Community: kennt ihr ähnliche Spiele, die eine Möglichkeit bieten, selbiges zusammen zu spielen, auch wenn praktisch nur einer spielt? Die Plattform darf sowohl PC als auch Android sein (beides kann ich auf den Fernseher streamen). Das Genre sollte natürlich narrativ sein und kein stupides Geballer bzw. Highscore Jagd.

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Vorschlag 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Tja... Bei mir ging das damals über Ultima Online. 
Meine jetzige Frau hatte damals absolut keinen Bezug zu Games. Aber als sie mal die Möglichkeit und Freiheiten in einem Spiel sah, war sie hin und weg.
Das Einzige Spiel welches wir coop gespielt haben war Diablo2.

Die Art von Spielen mag sie auch heute noch (GrimmDawn, D3, etc). Wobei ihr das Künstlerische/Design und Story sehr wichtig ist. Grade weil sie weniger spielt, ist sie öfters davon zu beeindrucken als wir Dauerspieler. Und das find ich schön. Eigentlich beneidenswert. Bei D3, wo sich viele übers Design aufregen (Vorgänger besser, blabla), sieht sie als sehr gelungen. Eben weil sie nicht do voreingenommen ist.
Und natürlich mag sie Wimmelbildspiele!
Wirklich typisches Frauengenre: In keinem gibts auch nicht nur annähernd so viele weibliche Hauptprotagonisten.

Aber die Games sind teilweise wirklich sehr hübsch gemacht und mit manchen Rätseln gespickt.

Spiele wie Du sie beschreibst, gibts halt auf der Ps3 schon ein paar. Meine Frau schaute zum Beispiel den Prolog von LastOfUs an, als ich den spielte (eigentlich auch ein interaktiver Film). Den fand sie sehr beeindruckend... Wer nicht.
Aber beim Spiel selber schaute die dann nicht mehr gross zu.

Ums kurz zu machen:
Gib ihr mehrere Möglichkeiten in die Gamewelt zu schauen. 
Denn hast du sie soweit, ists ziemlich cool. Denn so hat man eine weitere gemeinsame Ebene.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Naja, viel Story, wenig "Spiel", darunter fallen auf dem PC ja auch die Telltale Spiele.

Schade, die tollen Deals hast du um, was, zwei Wochen vlt,. verpasst, aber zumindest die "The Walking Dead" Staffeln 1 und 2 sind momentan 
günstig zu kriegen.


----------

